# Leather [rolled] collar and leash



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am going to purchase a new rolled leather collar and leash (leash doesn't need to be rolled, actually I prefer that it isn't) and was hoping for some ideas.

I have been looking on all the sites I frequent (Ray Allen, DSG, Prodogz, Hallmark, Leerburg, etc.) but haven't seen one that I like without the shipping costs being equal too or more than the items themselves.

Does anyone have any recommendations for us Canadians to sites that don't charge an arm, leg and tail to bring them to us? Or does anyone have any Canadian sites with high quality items like this?

Thanks.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Have you looked into Ebay or Amazon? I'm not sure how Canadian friendly they are as I never tried ordering from them when I lived up there.. I just remember Canada Post being difficult at best to deal with. :crazy:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, they aren't the best. Just ask Jason_L, took 3 tries before they sent his DVD's back to him from here! Jesh!

The shipping costs are what's getting to me! 

I haven't ordered much on Ebay because I am nervous about the quality, I want a nice one that will last. Looking for a nice obedience lead as well for our upcoming trials.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a leather leash that I LOVE, and I'm pretty sure it's a Weaver, but I can't remember, and it's not marked... Several years later, and it's still supple, soft but VERY strong, it's not even thick at all but is showing no signs of stress or possible breakage. Weaver has several lines of dog stuff, I also have a horribly stiff leash by them, so it's best to see these kinds of things in person - you just can't judge the quality online.

That said, I have several Weaver leather rolled collars that I love and are very, very nice.

As far as rolled leashes go, I do have one, that I got from a local equine shop but they do ship, not sure of charges, they're called Big D's. It's a very nice leash, I think it will supple up after use, and the rolled handle is very comfortable.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I ordered one of the Amish leather leashes from Leerburg and have to admit I do like it a lot. It was spendy but I was ordering a couple collars too so it softened the blow of the shipping costs a little.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yeah, they aren't the best. Just ask Jason_L, took 3 tries before they sent his DVD's back to him from here! Jesh!
> 
> The shipping costs are what's getting to me!
> 
> I haven't ordered much on Ebay because I am nervous about the quality, I want a nice one that will last. Looking for a nice obedience lead as well for our upcoming trials.


My family sent my stuff while I was in Canada and only 1 of the 3 boxes made it to me.. it was a little concerning, lol.

Ebay can be hit or miss, there are a few "stores" on there that do have decent quality items. Other than that i'm not sure, I recently splurged on some new equipment and stuff for Odin but they were all US sites.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a few obedience leads and nice collars (all leather) that I got from an amish guy down here in St.Jacobs but there is a huge wait list for orders. 

The one rolled leather I purchased Stark out grew so I need another. Plus I want my leather leash to be a smaller width.

I will take a look on ebay and maybe just suck up the shipping fees and do a large order, maybe I'll ask a few friends in my area if they want to order things and do a huge order to make the shipping worth it.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What about dogsportgear.com/allK9? They have nice leashes and rolled collars as well. Is $6 shipping too much? (I don't know how much would be for Canada, though, but the company is located in Canada).


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> What about dogsportgear.com/allK9? They have nice leashes and rolled collars as well. Is $6 shipping too much? (I don't know how much would be for Canada, though, but the company is located in Canada).


This is where I get my leather stuff and I LOVE it! Fave leashes came from there


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> What about dogsportgear.com/allK9? They have nice leashes and rolled collars as well. Is $6 shipping too much? (I don't know how much would be for Canada, though, but the company is located in Canada).


I usually purchase from there.. maybe there was a glitch in their website but when I went on the other day to make an order it said it was $54.50 for the shipping ON TOP of my order costs, but now they are only asking for $9.50... very possible it was an error in their system or something.

Going to call them and ask. I'm willing to pay a decent shipping costs but not ones that are the same amount as my order or double!  And I am not making a small order either!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

FG167 said:


> This is where I get my leather stuff and I LOVE it! Fave leashes came from there


Falon, what size leather leash did you get? Which one did you order?

I want the 6 foot lead but unsure of which thickness.. I want it fairly thin but strong. This is going to be used for trials. I also want/need the ring at the end for off-leash exercises (so I can wrap it around my waist or shoulder).


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Falon, what size leather leash did you get? Which one did you order?
> 
> I want the 6 foot lead but unsure of which thickness.. I want it fairly thin but strong. This is going to be used for trials. I also want/need the ring at the end for off-leash exercises (so I can wrap it around my waist or shoulder).


I have two 3' leather leads, the Ultra leather with the braided ends and the O-ring. I LOVE them. I had just the one but I was using it on both dogs so I bought another. They're 3/8" thick. My 75 lb, leash reactive lab lunges like a lunatic on there and I haven't had any problems with worrying about the strength. I use them as waist leashes when I take them to the park - my fave way to carry my leashes these days  They're a little stiff at first but they get really supple very quickly and feel wonderful on my hands.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Falon, I have a nice old leather one from my first GSD that I LOVE LOVE LOVE but it is getting a little thin. It's a 4', 3/8" one in a soft leather. I use it when working on something in the house because it is thin at the end and I am afraid it will snap.

I also have another leather one I just purchased a few months ago - black leather, 1/2" in a 3' but I am not really a fan of that one as it is really stiff still (kinda cheap).

I like the ring to clip to my waist too, something I need/want as I always use my leashes like that when at the park, bush or training, etc.

Thanks a bunch!  I placed my order so hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a beautiful rolled leather collar at Pet Smart (or whatever it was when it was Canadian) for my English Setter. When It came to getting Dakota I just couldn't use that collar, and now I would need a bigger one.

I think I saw them at Ren's Pet Depot in Oakville (Burnhamthorpe Road and Tal***er Road) not too long ago. They are always chaing the stock though so they may not still have them. I'm always going there so I can take a look for you next time I go, which is soon.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Caledon - Ren's has them as well but for me to get out there is like a 1 hour bus ride there and back so as much as I love that store (which I do, they have so many great things!) it's easier for me to order online. 

But they did have them there, wish I would of bought one when I was there last!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Wag : Welcome London Ontario Leather Dog accessories

Anyone ever used these?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have heard good things about the quality, but the price is a little too high for me for one of their rolled collars ($120), the leads look like they are a good price though!


----------

